# برنامج Siemens Simatic Step7



## مفاعل_نووي (26 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم، 
صيد اليوم برنامج: Siemens Simatic Step7v5.2 





لمهندسي التحكم الذاتي الآلي، المحترفين و التقنيين.. : 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
STEP 7/Professional is the programming and configuring software designed 
for professional use with SIMATIC controllers. It includes powerful 
tools and functions for the varied tasks involved in an automation project. 
STEP 7 Professional includes all the programming languages complying with
the international IEC 61131-3 standard and therefore enables cross-company
standardization and helps save high software engineering overheads.
It supports the user through all the stages of a 
development process for automation solutions, such as
Installation and management of projects
Configuring and parameter assignment of hardware and communications
Symbol management
Program generation for SIMATIC S7 target systems
Loading programs on target systems
Testing the automation plant
Plant fault diagnostics
TEP 7 Professional consists of the following: 
The STEP 7 basic package including the well proven LAD, FBD and STL languages
S7-GRAPH for graphic programming of sequential controls
S7-SCL, the high-level language for programming even the most complex tasks
S7-PLCSIM for off-line simulation of an automation solution.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
السعر في السوق= ???

لتنزيل البرامج مجانا: 
step7 v5.2 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32973509/Step7v52.part01.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32975051/Step7v52.part02.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32976793/Step7v52.part03.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32978351/Step7v52.part04.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32979955/Step7v52.part05.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32981509/Step7v52.part06.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32982884/Step7v52.part07.rar.html 

step7 v5.1 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32991114/STEP7v51_0049621385.part1.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32992587/STEP7v51_0049621385.part2.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32994157/STEP7v51_0049621385.part3.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32995722/STEP7v51_0049621385.part4.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32997292/STEP7v51_0049621385.part5.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32998678/STEP7v51_0049621385.part6.rar.html

للمزيد من المعلومات:
hxtp://www.automation.siemens.com/simatic/industriesoftware/html_76/produkte/software-step7.htm


----------



## زائر (27 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_jammal (12 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## مصطفي 2006 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*طلب من اخ*

شكرا جزيلا علي الهدية بس انا طمعان في طلب انك ترفع البرنامج عل موقع اخر غير الرابي شير لانة لا يعمل طوال الوقت 
جزاكم الله خيرا علي مجهودك
مصطفي محمد 
مهندس كهرباء


----------



## FATAL (1 نوفمبر 2006)

يا سلام تم اقصاء وحجب الاخ مفاعل_نووي لسرقة برامجه . هذه علامات الخبث و سوء المخبر..:5: 
الموضوع وضع بدون روابط اصلية وانما يوجه لموقع مشاكس1 . وبعد اقصاء الاخ مفاعل_نووي وضعت روابطه المسروقة من منتداه.
واصلوا يا اصحاب موقع المهندسي "المسلمين" و "الاعراب"..
يوم بيوم و الايام دول..
ملاحظة:
السرقة في الاسلام حرام ويقطع عليها يد السارق فيما دون 3 دراهم (قاعدة فقهية).:78:


----------



## eng.sabri (1 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم على البرنامج ولكن للأسف الرابط لا يعمل !!!! 
أرجو المساعدة
شاكرين لكم تعاونكم


----------



## bassimm (18 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
هل يمكن تزويدي ببرنامج step 5 جزاكم الله خيرا

باسم


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو المساعدة مع التقدير


----------



## SAAD RASHED (15 ديسمبر 2006)

توجد مشاركات جيدة فى قسم الهندسة الكهربية عن plc


----------



## ياسر عثمان اليوسفي (10 مايو 2007)

لم استطع الحصول على البرنامج حيث تظهر رسالة ان الملف غير موجود نرجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا باشا:67::32:


----------



## ياسر عثمان اليوسفي (14 مايو 2007)

kنعم شكرا والحل ايه يابشا اسامة


----------



## ابراهيم103 (18 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ياسر عثمان اليوسفي (22 مايو 2007)

لا اعرف ما السبب ان تصل لي رسلة من المنتدى ان هناك رد ثم لا اجد شىء في المنتدى


----------



## SAAD RASHED (17 يوليو 2007)

All Plc Tec


----------



## المحبه والسلام (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*Step7*

شكرا جزيلا بس لم اجد البرنامج هل من الممكن ان تضعوه من جديد


----------



## ahmed ibrahim mo (16 نوفمبر 2007)

اللينكات لم تعد تعمل ارجو رفعهم الي اي موقع من جديد


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على البرنامج . ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Ahmed Elshaip (19 أغسطس 2009)

البرنامج لا يعمل ارجرلا الرد


----------



## SAAD RASHED (19 أغسطس 2009)

http://rapidshare.com/files/7137660/S7v52.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/7137737/S7v52.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/7138281/S7v52.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/7138316/S7v52.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/7138386/S7v52.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/7141450/S7v52.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/7141468/S7v52.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/7141497/S7v52.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/7139086/S7v52.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/7137660/S7v52.part01.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/7137737/S7v52.part02.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/7138281/S7v52.part03.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/7138316/S7v52.part04.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/7138386/S7v52.part05.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/7141450/S7v52.part06.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/7141468/S7v52.part07.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/7141497/S7v52.part08.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/7139086/S7v52.part09.rar


----------



## حسام 2010 (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## marzaq6 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على البرنامج ولكن للأسف الرابط لا يعمل !
لم استطع الحصول على البرنامج حيث تظهر رسالة ان الملف غير موجود نرجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خير
أرجو المساعدة
شاكرين لكم تعاونكم


----------



## SAAD RASHED (14 سبتمبر 2009)

marzaq6 قال:


> شكرا لكم على البرنامج ولكن للأسف الرابط لا يعمل !
> لم استطع الحصول على البرنامج حيث تظهر رسالة ان الملف غير موجود نرجو التوضيح وجزاكم الله خير
> أرجو المساعدة
> شاكرين لكم تعاونكم


الرابط يعمل فى الصفحة 2


----------



## kimo_karam (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## kimo_karam (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hardlion (4 نوفمبر 2010)

يا اخوان احتاج برنامج لبرمجة plc سيمنز


----------



## errafa (16 مارس 2011)

any one of u can provide me a site where can i download the simantic step7 thank x


----------

